# Missing boy found miles away on train



## AAARGH! (Jul 29, 2009)

Story here.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> Story here.


Reminds me of when I was a boy,my grandfather,a 40 yr. SP hand.said that I always wore my

engineer outfit(striped hat/overalls/gloves/red bandana),that I hopped a freight caboose parked

on a siding in Marfa,the train rolled out and the brakey found me in Valentine 20 miles up the line!

When I told him who mI was and who my grandfather was he went to the little phone box(no cell phones in those days!)

besdes the tracks and called Marfa, my grandfather came and got me, gave me the talking too

and seat warming I deserved,and ever since its been a love affair with trains!I was 4 then!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 29, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > Story here.
> ...


Sounds eerily similar, except that you were in a caboose, and this boy was outside on a coupling!  That boy is lucky!


----------

